# the full uncut video of the majestics "sunday driver" movie



## 309whiteboy (May 21, 2013)

I have seen only shortened versions of this video. I finally found the full length movie and was really excited about it so to all of you ther guys who would like to watch it, here it is in its entirety! ENJOY!  http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=XfO13lV7BnY


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Hey bro could you make it available to be watched on a mobile platform?


----------



## 309whiteboy (May 21, 2013)

naw man. im not the one that put it on youtube. sorry. its really annoying when you go to watch something on youtube through your phone and then it says that shit:banghead:. I wish I knew how to change it!:dunno:


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

Badass homie I just watched the whole movie :thumbsup:


----------



## 309whiteboy (May 21, 2013)

its good shit! very well put together. the end is really sad though.  the police taking all the rides that gangsta put together. he is out of prison now though. my buddy ran into him at a show last summer. he said he has something in the works......I guess only time will tell


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

shit movie


----------



## RollNMy64 (Jul 21, 2007)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> shit movie


Why?


----------



## 309whiteboy (May 21, 2013)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> shit movie


no one likes you. go away


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Real good memory's...R.I.P A.C.


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

Watched it. It was a well done film. Glad you put up the link.


----------



## nisra (Apr 25, 2013)

309whiteboy said:


> no one likes you. go away


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

RollNMy64 said:


> Why?


only a bitch made ****** wanna be lowriders watch documentary's such as this one. 


Thank you, 

MM


----------



## RollNMy64 (Jul 21, 2007)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> only a bitch made ****** wanna be lowriders watch documentary's such as this one.
> 
> 
> Thank you,
> ...


Bitch Made? Wow? A documentary about Real Lowriders. More importantly, a well respected Club. That documentary doesn't just highlight The M. It Big Ups All Clubs and all Lowriders. Shows the world the heart and soul that goes into the craft.

Yet, you think it's Shitty. Well, you are entitled to your opinions.

However, I'm entitled to mine as well. You should not try so hard. What happened? Mamma didn't love you? Did The M or another Club turn you down?

Chill out, Opie from Mayberry!


----------



## nisra (Apr 25, 2013)

RollNMy64 said:


> Bitch Made? Wow? A documentary about Real Lowriders. More importantly, a well respected Club. That documentary doesn't just highlight The M. It Big Ups All Clubs and all Lowriders. Shows the world the heart and soul that goes into the craft.
> 
> Yet, you think it's Shitty. Well, you are entitled to your opinions.
> 
> ...


Did not read did not care.


----------



## El_Guapo (Apr 23, 2013)

309whiteboy said:


> I have seen only shortened versions of this video. I finally found the full length movie and was really excited about it so to all of you ther guys who would like to watch it, here it is in its entirety! ENJOY! http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=XfO13lV7BnY


Thanks for sharing the link. Some real things being talked about in this video.


----------



## El_Guapo (Apr 23, 2013)

RollNMy64 said:


> Bitch Made? Wow? A documentary about Real Lowriders. More importantly, a well respected Club. That documentary doesn't just highlight The M. It Big Ups All Clubs and all Lowriders. Shows the world the heart and soul that goes into the craft.
> 
> Yet, you think it's Shitty. Well, you are entitled to your opinions.
> 
> ...


:worship:


----------



## nisra (Apr 25, 2013)

El_Guapo said:


> Thanks for sharing the link. Some real things being talked about in this video.


Like how to go to jail and get your car sized by the government :dunno:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

RollNMy64 said:


> Bitch Made? Wow? A documentary about Real Lowriders. More importantly, a well respected Club. That documentary doesn't just highlight The M. It Big Ups All Clubs and all Lowriders. Shows the world the heart and soul that goes into the craft.
> 
> Yet, you think it's Shitty. Well, you are entitled to your opinions.
> 
> ...


let me guess you roll a 4 door chevy ???


----------



## RollNMy64 (Jul 21, 2007)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> let me guess you roll a 4 door chevy ???


You are trying too hard, Opie from Mayberry. I bet you think it's about slamming Caddillac doors, huh? Figure it out. 

Clown....


----------



## RollNMy64 (Jul 21, 2007)

nisra said:


> Like how to go to jail and get your car sized by the government :dunno:


Hi, Leave it to Beaver!


----------



## nisra (Apr 25, 2013)

RollNMy64 said:


> Hi, Leave it to Beaver!


Well golly gee wilikers mister..









When did lawn mowers come equipped with wi fi?


----------



## El_Guapo (Apr 23, 2013)

nisra said:


> Like how to go to jail and get your car sized by the government :dunno:


Thats just part of the game. Theirs always gonna be people hustling that street game just like theirs always gonna be people that hate the street hustler because they feel it's not fair to them because they had to bust their balls 9 to 5. If you ask me, I think they're jealous of the hustler.


----------



## nisra (Apr 25, 2013)

El_Guapo said:


> Thats just part of the game. Theirs always gonna be people hustling that street game just like theirs always gonna be people that hate the street hustler because they feel it's not fair to them because they had to bust their balls 9 to 5. If you ask me, I think they're jealous of the hustler.



I didn't understand a word you just said why can't you fuckers on this Web site just speak caucasian to me jeez Louise


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

nisra said:


> Like how to go to jail and get your car sized by the government :dunno:


The fuck is sized? You mean SEIZED? Lol an illiterate troll.


----------



## nisra (Apr 25, 2013)

ATM_LAunitic said:


> The fuck is sized? You mean SEIZED? Lol an illiterate troll.


Auto correct but thank you for noticing sweet heart :naughty:


----------



## 309whiteboy (May 21, 2013)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> let me guess you roll a 4 door chevy ???


wichyo forrest gump tryin to be face ass! what do u roll dude? a fuckin pinto? probably not even that. more like a Schwinn slik chick


----------



## 309whiteboy (May 21, 2013)

juiminy Christmas!


----------



## 309whiteboy (May 21, 2013)

I mean jiminy


----------



## 309whiteboy (May 21, 2013)

holy Toledo! son of a monkeys bar assed uncle! but yeah, awesome video. don't worry about mr. makin money....or maybe the lack there of. probably just some douche bag kid that lives at his grand mothers house. I did a little research on that guy. he aint on shit. just posts a bunch of dumb shit all the time. probably lives on like $480 a month from disability and a link card. fuckin duck!


----------



## 309whiteboy (May 21, 2013)

El_Guapo said:


> :worship:


 x 2000


----------



## El_Guapo (Apr 23, 2013)

309whiteboy said:


> holy Toledo! son of a monkeys bar assed uncle! but yeah, awesome video. don't worry about mr. makin money....or maybe the lack there of. probably just some douche bag kid that lives at his grand mothers house. I did a little research on that guy. he aint on shit. just posts a bunch of dumb shit all the time. probably lives on like $480 a month from disability and a link card. fuckin duck!


Yeah, that dude likes to run his mouth a lot. I was in off topic when I read something about him being a racist and disrespecting whole car clubs.


----------



## El_Guapo (Apr 23, 2013)

nisra said:


> I didn't understand a word you just said why can't you fuckers on this Web site just speak caucasian to me jeez Louise


I think you understand. You just don't want to come off sounding like you're better than those who hustle on the street.


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

a lot of hurt feelings in dis topic. 187pure please school deez nikkas on teh subject


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

64crawling topic!!!!


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)




----------



## nisra (Apr 25, 2013)

El_Guapo said:


> I think you understand. You just don't want to come off sounding like you're better than those who hustle on the street.


I was In a cafeteria once when a food fight so rudely erupted. I hastily put on a pair of cleats but to no avail. In the end not a single grape was harmed


----------



## 309whiteboy (May 21, 2013)

MAKIN MONEY said:


>


 my point exactly. aint on shit. aint got shit. just a big fat poop pile. you are about as worthless as a cock flavored lolly pop. actually a cock pop is worth more


----------



## 309whiteboy (May 21, 2013)

El_Guapo said:


> Yeah, that dude likes to run his mouth a lot. I was in off topic when I read something about him being a racist and disrespecting whole car clubs.


 yeah dude is a clown. I have never seen him post anything positive. I don't understand why that dude would want to make everyone hate him. and disrespecting the majestics?!?!?!?! they are one of the most well known and respected clubs in the world! TRUE riders. I don't understand how someone could not think that movie wasn't good. *** just wants to start trouble. he don't have anything better to do besides try to make people pissed off. oh well right? you cant fix stupid. it aint his fault his parents were smoking crack when he was born. :twak:


----------



## 19jaquez84 (Mar 27, 2009)

Back on subject, that 69 at 4:50 is fucking beautiful. It would be cool to see more videos like this of lowriders form back in those days just cruising around or just doing whatever they would do.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

THE I.R.S and the dept of treasury are nothing more than Thug ass bill collectors for the fed reserve. 
This country was hijacked by foreign bank's in 1913, 

The war on drug's has always been used to crush society's, over throw other country's and enslave black, brown, yellow and red men for over 100 year's ....

HSBC has laundered over 8 billion $ in drug money.. whakovia bank has laundered 400 billion $ with the aid of there parent bank
Well's Fargo.. who's major stock holder is Obama's home boy WARREN BUFFETT.. 

THIS FUCKIN NATION WANTS TO DIS-ARM AMERICAN CITIZENS AND RETURNING WAR VETS.. MEAN WHILE THE DEPT OF JUSTICE 
SUPPLIED THE CARTELS AND THE FEDERALIZES WITH THE HARDWARE THAT RESULTED IN THE DEATH'S OF OVER 60,000 MEXICANS..........


----------



## nisra (Apr 25, 2013)

309whiteboy said:


> yeah dude is a clown. I have never seen him post anything positive. I don't understand why that dude would want to make everyone hate him. and disrespecting the majestics?!?!?!?! they are one of the most well known and respected clubs in the world! TRUE riders. I don't understand how someone could not think that movie wasn't good. *** just wants to start trouble. he don't have anything better to do besides try to make people pissed off. oh well right? you cant fix stupid. it aint his fault his parents were smoking crack when he was born. :twak:


Did you get a free box of Kleenex when they installed your internet pussy?


----------



## 309whiteboy (May 21, 2013)

nisra said:


> Did you get a free box of Kleenex when they installed your internet pussy?


 yer gay. and yes. it was a deal at walmart on black Friday. :roflmao:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

309whiteboy said:


> yer gay. and yes. it was a deal at walmart on black Friday. :roflmao:


----------



## nisra (Apr 25, 2013)

309whiteboy said:


> yer gay. and yes. it was a deal at walmart on black Friday. :roflmao:


 Okay B-rad


----------



## 309whiteboy (May 21, 2013)

ok. Well any ways miss thang....that video was good. Enough said. I posted this up for everyone to view. So watch it. If u dont like it then u dont like it. If u do then coo


----------



## 309whiteboy (May 21, 2013)

nisra said:


> Okay B-rad


Geez man! The bitch word? I guess i offended you? Im just goofin with everybody. U called me a pussy so i called u gay. I figured thats how u played. Just like that makin money dude. I dont have no problem with u or him. But lets get back to the topic shall we?


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

309, I don't know how long your gonna respond to every little offensive comment, but you're wasting your time. This is layitlow, its all Shit talking. Give it up and move on unless you like getting trolled.


----------



## 309whiteboy (May 21, 2013)

I realize that. Movin on


----------



## nisra (Apr 25, 2013)

309whiteboy said:


> I realize that. Movin on


Geez man! The bitch word? I guess i offended you? Im just goofin with everybody. U called me a pussy so i called u gay. I figured thats how u played. Just like that makin money dude. I dont have no problem with u or him. But lets get back to the topic shall we?


----------



## 309whiteboy (May 21, 2013)

nisra said:


> Geez man! The bitch word? I guess i offended you? Im just goofin with everybody. U called me a pussy so i called u gay. I figured thats how u played. Just like that makin money dude. I dont have no problem with u or him. But lets get back to the topic shall we?


:inout:


----------



## 309whiteboy (May 21, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=5DmYLrxR0Y8


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

only videos worth a fuck, young hogg


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> only videos worth a fuck, young hogg


I've been catching these on youtube, been digging the Shit out of them. I miss the 90's


----------



## 309whiteboy (May 21, 2013)

Pop Top Regal said:


> I've been catching these on youtube, been digging the Shit out of them. I miss the 90's


x2


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> only videos worth a fuck, young hogg


Bad ass right there!


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> only videos worth a fuck, young hogg


I didn't realize that video existed. Risky as fuck, but badass nevertheless.


----------



## 309whiteboy (May 21, 2013)

Man the 90s were poppin! The days when lowrider magazine had 20 different show they put on. Days long forgotten now.....


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

That's unfortunately true.


----------



## RIDER WEAR (Jul 15, 2013)

Sunday Driver was cool..But it was jus about the Big M..I love the Big M the way they Represent..But it left out main characters such as Hauncho from So Cal Majestics and others who played part in creating the BIG M....Notin mentioned about the HP Chapter which was the first chapter i think...


----------



## RIDER WEAR (Jul 15, 2013)

last night it was like the 90's


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

RIDER WEAR said:


> Sunday Driver was cool..But it was jus about the Big M..I love the Big M the way they Represent..But it left out main characters such as Hauncho from So Cal Majestics and others who played part in creating the BIG M....Notin mentioned about the HP Chapter which was the first chapter i think...


Thats because it was about the Compton Chapter ONLY. It wasn't meant to reflect all chapters. Thats were it gets lost in translation and you get these morons thinking it talks about lowriding as a whole.


----------

